# Donde pones el ojo, pones la bala



## Sombrero Vueltiao

¡Hola foristas!

Estoy traduciendo un texto al italiano escrito por un señor colombiano y necesito su ayuda para la traducción del dicho "Donde pones el ojo, pones la bala". En este contexto ese dicho quiere decir que el soldado es muy exitoso conquistando mujeres, y literalmente a la que él le pone los ojos, o sea a la que mira, a ésa conquista. Yo pensé en la expresión italiana: "_Ovunque ti caschi l'occhio, fai centro/colpisci_".  ¿Qué opinan? ¿Tienen alguna sugerencia más eficaz?

P.D.: "Bacano" en Colombia quiere decir "bueno", "atractivo".
El "bollo" es un alimento hecho con la masa de maíz y envuelto en hojas de mazorca, pero tiene varias connotaciones y en este caso se refiere también a la vagina de una mujer. El sargento expresa también el deseo de "saborear" la vagina de esa muchacha.

Les voy a dar el contexto. 

_Paulina le hace un gesto de otra vez será y se va caminando con las demás mujeres rumbo al caserío. Toño se acerca a sus compañeros y saca el bollo de maíz de su bolsillo y lo comparte con ellos que comen entusiasmados._ _*

Soldado 1:* Hey venga Lanza, venga
*Toño:* Ah, ya van a pedir
*Soldado 2:* Venga venga, venga preste a ver
*Soldado 3:* Lanza esa pelada estaba como bacana, ¿es su novia o qué?
*Toño:* No qué va, esa es la mujer de mi hermano.                            
*Soldado 3:* (con la boca llena) Pues para ser la mujer de su hermano lo trata muy bien..._


_Los tres compañeros sueltan la carcajada, pero inmediatamente se ponen firmes pues el sargento que los ha estado observando, llega hasta donde están ellos, y le quita a Toño el pedazo de bollo de maíz que le queda en la mano._
_*El Sargento:* ¡Rojas!
*Toño: *¡Señor!
*El Sargento:* ¿Usted sí no deja una no?… preste a ver a qué sabe el bollito de esa mujer
*El sargento:* Donde pone el ojo, pone la bala_

_El sargento se mete a la boca el pedazo de bollo y se aleja en medio de la risa de los soldados. Toño se queda mirándolo alejarse._


----------



## Neuromante

Debes poner tu propuesta de traducción, son las reglas del foro. Y no sé si hay más texto del necesario, la verdad, yo creo que tu explicación y las últimas líneas era más que suficiente.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sombrero Vueltiao said:


> ¡Hola foristas!
> 
> Yo pensé en la expresión italiana: "_Ovunque ti caschi l'occhio, fai centro/colpisci_".  ¿Qué opinan? ¿Tienen alguna sugerencia más eficaz?



C'è anche la frase: "non se ne lascia scappare una". 
Oppure: "sempre pronto all'attacco".

Nel testo che hai trascritto è in terza persona, non usa il "tu".


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Neuromante said:


> Debes poner tu propuesta de traducción, son las reglas del foro. Y no sé si hay más texto del necesario, la verdad, yo creo que tu explicación y las últimas líneas era más que suficiente.



En realidad yo puse mi propuesta, de pronto usted no se dio cuenta. Mi sugerencia es: "_Ovunque ti caschi l'occhio, fai centro/colpisci_". Escribí todo el apartado para que entendieran bien el contexto y la intención de ese dicho ya que tiene muchas connotaciones. Saludos.



ursu-lab said:


> C'è anche la frase: "non se ne lascia scappare una".
> Oppure: "sempre pronto all'attacco".
> 
> Nel testo che hai trascritto è in terza persona, non usa il "tu".



¡Gracias por tus sugerencias ursu-lab! En cuanto al "tú", en varios países de Hispanoamérica se utiliza el usted y claro, hay que tener en cuenta el cambio de pronombre personal a la hora de traducir. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ok. Però ricordati che in ambito militare, se c'è una differenza di grado, si deve usare il pronome di cortesia per sottolineare il rispetto nei confronti del superiore. E spesso anche il superiore usa il "lei" nei confronti dell'inferiore per sottolineare invece la distanza (per non fargli pensare che sono in confidenza). Io manterrei il lei anche nella traduzione, comunque vedi tu.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

ursu-lab said:


> Ok. Però ricordati che in ambito militare, se c'è una differenza di grado, si deve usare il pronome di cortesia per sottolineare il rispetto nei confronti del superiore. E spesso anche il superiore usa il "lei" nei confronti dell'inferiore per sottolineare invece la distanza (per non fargli pensare che sono in confidenza). Io manterrei il lei anche nella traduzione, comunque vedi tu.
> In bocca al lupo.



Sì, hai pienamente ragione. In ambito militare si usa il pronome di cortesia!


----------



## MOMO2

ursu-lab said:


> Ok. Però ricordati che in ambito militare, se c'è una differenza di grado, si deve usare il pronome di cortesia per sottolineare il rispetto nei confronti del superiore. E spesso anche il superiore usa il "lei" nei confronti dell'inferiore per sottolineare invece la distanza (per non fargli pensare che sono in confidenza). Io manterrei il lei anche nella traduzione, comunque vedi tu.
> In bocca al lupo.


 


Sombrero Vueltiao said:


> Sì, hai pienamente ragione. In ambito militare si usa il pronome di cortesia!


 
Tutto vero: in ambito militare quelli di grado diverso si danno del lei. Rigorosamente. 
*Però *in questa situazione non mi sembra proprio che il sergente possa aspettarsi o pretendere il lei, né imporlo agli altri. Stanno parlando di  *


----------



## Neuromante

Sí que usarían el "usted", incluso en las situaciones más bacanales los militares mantienen todos los indicadores de rango. Además, lo está llamando por el apellido.


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Neuromante said:


> Sí que usarían el "usted", incluso en las situaciones más bacanales los militares mantienen todos los indicadores de rango. Además, lo está llamando por el apellido.



Ajá, mantuve el usted. Gracias por sus comentarios. Sigo pensando en ese dicho y en la traducción italiana. Pensé en otras soluciones y la que me gusta más hasta ahora es: _Per ogni figa che addocchi, sempre pronto all'attacco_. __


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao SV e benvenuto al Forum 


Sombrero Vueltiao said:


> Pensé en otras soluciones y la que me gusta más hasta ahora es: _Per ogni figa  che a*do*cchi, sempre pronto all'attacco_.


Ti prego di ricordare che il linguaggio volgare va segnalato con gli appositi :warn :
Grazie e buon proseguimento 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## gatogab

> _Per ogni figa che a*do*cchi, sempre pronto all'attacco._


_Per ogni figa che a*do*cchi, sempre pronta la pistola._

Queda más vulgar y militar.


----------



## ursu-lab

En italiano es MUY vulgar.

A parte la FXXX, la "pistola" lascia intendere l'organo maschile, che in italiano è pure indicato con un termine molto simile, anche se nel gergo infantile. 
Personalmente mi sembra *eccessivamente* volgare e non ha nulla a che vedere con l'originale (dove il fatto di preparare il proiettile è solo un eufemismo per dire "andare a catturare"). 
E, lasciami aggiungere, con questa traduzione daresti un messaggio anche piuttosto violento, tanto che sembra quasi che potrebbe prenderla anche con la forza. Mi pare decisamente fuori luogo, proprio perché si tratta di militari e la violenza armata è, in qualche modo, il loro mestiere. Faresti un pessimo favore ai personaggi, che usano un linguaggio semplicemente goliardico.

Un consiglio: lascia sostituisci FXXX con "donna" ("per ogni *donna *che adocc*hia*") e lascia "sempre pronto all'attacco" o una cosa del genere.


----------



## gatogab

Provo di nuovo:
*"Ogni volta che vedo l'incanto femminile, creatura divina, il mio sguardo si smarrisce in un beato rapimento."*
Spero così di evitare un colpo di stato militare.


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

ursu-lab said:


> En italiano es MUY vulgar.
> 
> A parte la FXXX, la "pistola" lascia intendere l'organo maschile, che in italiano è pure indicato con un termine molto simile, anche se nel gergo infantile.
> Personalmente mi sembra *eccessivamente* volgare e non ha nulla a che vedere con l'originale (dove il fatto di preparare il proiettile è solo un eufemismo per dire "andare a catturare").
> E, lasciami aggiungere, con questa traduzione daresti un messaggio anche piuttosto violento, tanto che sembra quasi che potrebbe prenderla anche con la forza. Mi pare decisamente fuori luogo, proprio perché si tratta di militari e la violenza armata è, in qualche modo, il loro mestiere. Faresti un pessimo favore ai personaggi, che usano un linguaggio semplicemente goliardico.
> 
> Un consiglio: lascia sostituisci FXXX con "donna" ("per ogni *donna *che adocc*hia*") e lascia "sempre pronto all'attacco" o una cosa del genere.



D'accordo, al momento la soluzione forse più accettabile è: _Per ogni donna che adocchi, sempre pronto all'attacco_. Se vi viene in mente qualche altra proposta proponete senza problemi, non è una traduzione urgente e soprattutto ci penserò ancora per settimane e settimane. Gracias a todos por sus sugerencias.


----------



## MOMO2

Considerando che "donde pones el ojo, pones la bala" non fa esplicito riferimento al sesso io cercherei una frase che, pur avendo quel significato, non facesse espresso riferimento al sesso appunto.
E ricordo di aver sentito espressioni come:
_*Ogni tiro un gol*_. 
e
_*Fare sempre centro*_.
La prima rimanda al mondo calcistico, mentre la seconda è sicuramente vicina all'ambito delle armi. Se un uomo in una situazione come quella da te descritta pronunciasse una di queste due frasi, i presenti capirebbero esattamente a cosa sta facendo riferimento.
Ciao e buon lavoro.
Nota: Io lavoro in un ambiente militare e ti assicuro che situazioni come quella sono possibili tra parigrado, ma MAI un ufficiale prenderebbe parte a un discorso simile con i suoi sottoposti.


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

MOMO2 said:


> Considerando che "donde pones el ojo, pones la bala" non fa esplicito riferimento al sesso io cercherei una frase che, pur avendo quel significato, non facesse espresso riferimento al sesso appunto.
> E ricordo di aver sentito espressioni come:
> _*Ogni tiro un gol*_.
> e
> _*Fare sempre centro*_.
> La prima rimanda al mondo calcistico, mentre la seconda è sicuramente vicina all'ambito delle armi. Se un uomo in una situazione come quella da te descritta pronunciasse una di queste due frasi, i presenti capirebbero esattamente a cosa sta facendo riferimento.
> Ciao e buon lavoro.
> Nota: Io lavoro in un ambiente militare e ti assicuro che situazioni come quella sono possibili tra parigrado, ma MAI un ufficiale prenderebbe parte a un discorso simile con i suoi sottoposti.



*Fai centro* era la mia prima proposta alla creazione del thread e l'avevo pensata perché in qualche modo rispettava la semantica de "poner la bala". La mia ricerca è di un'espressione che sia naturale in italiano, così come lo è nella lingua originale in spagnolo. Apprezzo il tuo suggerimento.


----------



## ursu-lab

Mi è venuto in mente un'altro modo di dire in italiano:

"sempre pronto* alla carica*".

È come il toro, che quando provocato o eccitato, parte alla carica del suo obiettivo.


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

ursu-lab said:


> Mi è venuto in mente un'altro modo di dire in italiano:
> 
> "sempre pronto* alla carica*".
> 
> È come il toro, che quando provocato o eccitato, parte alla carica del suo obiettivo.



Potrebbe essere valido, anche se con "alla carica" uno pensa alla cavalleria quando è pronta per attaccare, invece "sempre pronto all'attacco" in quel contesto si può intendere come chi si lancia, si fa avanti per sedurre o conquistare una donna. Ho pensato anche che tra donna e f*** una via di mezzo può essere "femmina". _Ogni femmina che adocchi/vedi, sempre pronto all'attacco/fai centro_. Che dite?


----------



## MOMO2

Visto che vuoi allontanarti dall'uso corrente, potresti anche provare:

Femmina vista, femmina corteggiata/conquistata/castigata

Essite un termine, di origine regionale ma molto usato, che racchiude tutto questo ed è: "_sciupafemmine_"


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

MOMO2 said:


> Visto che vuoi allontanarti dall'uso corrente, potresti anche provare:
> 
> Femmina vista, femmina corteggiata/conquistata/castigata
> 
> Essite un termine, di origine regionale ma molto usato, che racchiude tutto questo ed è: "_sciupafemmine_"



No, non voglio allontanarmi troppo dall'uso corrente. Le mie sono semplici elaborazioni di idee!


----------



## MOMO2

Sombrero Vueltiao said:


> No, non voglio allontanarmi troppo dall'uso corrente. Le mie sono semplici elaborazioni di idee!


 
Ma "_Ogni femmina che adocchi/vedi, sempre pronto all'attacco/fai centro" _non sono di uso corrente...


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Sì, non suona molto spontanea in effetti. Penserò a qualcos'altro.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> È come il toro, che quando provocato o eccitato, parte alla carica del suo obiettivo.


 
O sea, la vaca.
Otras veces, el torero.
O la pistola con la bala.
Porque de bala se argumenta en esta hebra.



> Sì, non suona molto spontanea in effetti. Penserò a qualcos'altro.


Ya nos contarás


----------

